# BNBF scotland results...



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

supplied by vicky mcCann

Novice

1st Mark Davidson

2nd Richard Mieklejohn

3rd David Harper

4th David Marshall

5th Kenny Taylor

6th Hugh Dickson

1st and 2nd were equal in points but Mark won on countback.

Teen

1st craig Nicholl

2nd Matthew Byers

Junior

1st Gordon Greenhorn

2nd Gordon Hunter

3rd Tony Burns

4th Aden Soltani

5th James Wylie

6th Gerry McLaughlin

Over 50

1st George Kerr

2nd Ronnie Cooney (best over 60)

3rd William Kirk

4th Ted Clifton

5th John Oxford

Miss Figure

1st Jana Zouselkova

2nd Elsa Gotteberg

3rd Christine Gosman

4th Sandra Cauldwell

Masters

1st James Clacher

2nd James Blyth

3rd Anthony Wilson

4th Marc Johnstone

5th Felix McAlinden

6th Alan Bowater

Lightweight

1st Peter McDougall

2nd Colin Richardson

3rd Andy Williams

4th Jonny McDougall

5th Morgan Dunn

6th Chris Flannagan

Middleweight

1st Ally Holden

2nd Tony Skelton

Heavyweight

David Ireogu

Miss Physique

1st Layla Docherty

2nd Laura Young

3rd Carol Adams

Best Presentation

Male Andrew Williams

Female Layla Docherty

Best Wheels

Peter Mc Dougall

Overall Winner

David Ireogbu

photos are in process of getting posted up on my forum in the gallery...hundreds of photos taken...


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Well done to Gordon, Christine and Ally who were great clients and stuck to the advice throughout and the results showed this


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Great show yesterday. Excellent start to the season and the audience was as loud as they used to be back in the 80s for those of you old enough to remember.


----------



## JK04 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ex-SRD said:


> Well done to Gordon, Christine and Ally who were great clients and stuck to the advice throughout and the results showed this


Hey James

You did a fantastic job with Christine, she definitely had improved from last year in a big way.

Dave


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

the show was great..audience were truly behind everyone on stage, with feet stamping, horns blasting....im sure many folk went home with a sore throat ha ha

and i got up on stage wearing my bum bag with pride! lol


----------



## layla (May 10, 2009)

What a fab show..


----------

